# [SOLVED] HP F4280 Printer****No longer scanning



## Busso60 (Mar 7, 2011)

I have been using this all in one printer for some time but the scanner has stopped working. Well it does the scan bit but when it should send to computer I get a message saying unknown error. I believe this may have occurred after doing an uninstall/install due to cartridge error. It turned out to be a cartridge not a printer problem so all that was done in vain. However now the scanner doesn't work. 

HP website is a menace to use and I can't find any help anywhere. They have a diagnostic tool for Windows but I am using Mac X

ANy help would be appreciated and the more detailed the better as I am a computer novice being a senior.
Thanks
Jennifer


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: HP F4280 Printer--No longer scanning*

How did you do the uninstall/reinstall bit? Did you make sure to install all the software from the device from the CD that came with it?


----------



## Busso60 (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: HP F4280 Printer--No longer scanning*

I used the uninstall function from the printer folder. Yes I did a complete installation from the CD. I just might try it all again.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: HP F4280 Printer--No longer scanning*

Open Disk Utility, and run Fix Permissions from the First Aid tab. If it fixes anything, run it again, and keep rerunning it until it no longer fixes anything. Then uninstall the software and reboot. Again do fix permissions, and then install. Once installed, run Software Update, and then reboot, and then try to scan.


----------



## Busso60 (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: HP F4280 Printer--No longer scanning*

Thank you so much for that help. I didn't even know that that utility was there. It seemed to repair a lot of stuff that had collected over the years. I also downloaded some installation software from HP. It appeared to be the same as what I had on the cd but my All in One is scanning agin. Thank you very much for you kindness. It is wonderful how much help there is out here on the web.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: HP F4280 Printer****No longer scanning*

Glad to know that it's working again. We'll make this as solved, and hope that if you have any other problems in the future, you'll come on back. Or, even better, stick around even if you don't have problems, posting in the other subforums.


----------

